# Hi from Heraklion



## Giuliausberti (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi everybody, im Giulia, italian, living since one year in Heraklion with My greek housabnd. It would be very nice for me to meet some expat women that live in the area, to make friendship and Maybe share some activities that now im doing alone. I like walking in the morning, going to the beach, shopping, animals...i Hope somebody will answer me. Thanks for now, ciao 
Giulia


----------

